# Munich open 2013



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 14, 2013)

http://cube.hackvalue.de/muc13/s/en

I am just finding someone for teamsolve and teamBLD, I am not expecting anything awesome, just fun  So please, if you wanna try it tell me... 

EDIT: Already found one ;-)


----------

